# darn rope $#%$#^^



## John Brown (Mar 6, 2007)

Is there an easy way to get those stubborn knots out of my bullropes some are locked on and I go home at night and spend my time working it out.also whats the best way to keep the ends from fraying.THANKS!!!!!!!!!:deadhorse:


----------



## tree_beard (Mar 6, 2007)

2 pairs of pliers for the rope un-knotting, and in future use appropriate knots that will untie after loading...

to stop ends fraying, heat seal (waving a lighter around the end for a minute will do) and a wrap of tape...

basic rope care anyone?


----------



## antigrassguy (Mar 6, 2007)

What is the reason that knots are locking on you or what is the application that you intend the knot to do? Fraying ends= blow torch and melt them together and when they are nice and hot use a old pair of gloves and lightly twist to give a clean finish.


----------



## Climb020 (Mar 6, 2007)

As far as stuck knots, I would say that make sure you are using the proper knot for the application you are using it for. Not trying to be condescending or anything, I use to have the problem but after a few knot books, and some online reading you can learn more knots then you probably would ever need to know in your life. 

As far as the ends go, for easy and cheap I'd say wrap it which electrical tape and just cut off the tip to give and nice clean end. Knife will do, but a heated blade would work best. If you use the blow torch, the frayed ends will melt in and create a lumpy mess at the end.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Mar 6, 2007)

- Cut the end of the rope with a hot knife, seal the end with the hot knife, roll in fingers to round the edges.

- then got to: http://www.animatedknots.com/sailma...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com

and follow the directions for rope end whipping

- then once the rope is whipped. DIP it in LIQUID ELECTRICAL TAPE, brush off the excess, let dry and redip. You will have a beautiful rope termination, that will NEVER ever fray. takes me less than 5 minutes to do all three steps.


----------



## Treetom (Mar 6, 2007)

*Animated Knots*

John. Here's a site I just stumbled across. Should be a knot here that solves your problem. 

http://www.animatedknots.com/knotlist.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## fast*st (Mar 6, 2007)

Well there's the slice and dip and Samson rope has some other suggestions! How about a backsplice if the rope is of the right construction for splicing. 

-Jason


----------



## lawson's tree s (Mar 6, 2007)

try placing a stick in the knot . i use a flat head screwdriver to get stubborn knots out. melt the ends and tape them up..


----------



## Blinky (Mar 7, 2007)

A marline spike or a small spud wrench with a sharp spike is good for loosening frozen knots.


----------



## rebelman (Mar 7, 2007)

channel locks work a little better than regular pliers.


----------



## fast*st (Mar 7, 2007)

Just a rookie still but when working with an experienced arborist, he had a knot, it looked like a bowline on a bight, then he'd slip the tail of the rope through the knot alongside a stick? nothing special, just a 3/4 inch by six inch stick. we'd pull full on with the john deere and then he'd whip out the tail, pull the stick and untie the knot. I think the secret isn't the tools to take it apart. Anyone have an idea on how that knot was tied? 

-Jason


----------



## Blinky (Mar 7, 2007)

fast*st said:


> ...
> Anyone have an idea on how that knot was tied?
> 
> -Jason



Yep, a bowline on a bight or a butterfly will untie easily, even if you shock load it. Between bowlines, sheet bends and clove hitches you can tie into just about anything and still be able to untie without tools.

Those overhand knots though...


----------



## NickfromWI (Mar 9, 2007)

*what knot...*

John- what knot were you using? Bowlines have a reputation of untying more easily than other knots.

I like to whip the ends of my rope, but if you wrap the last few inches in electrical tape, then slice through it, then hold the end over a flame to melt the ends...that usually works out okay.

love
nick


----------



## antigrassguy (Mar 9, 2007)

SRT "DIP it in LIQUID ELECTRICAL TAPE", I love this stuff. Boots, gloves, vinyl seat rips, kites, anything. Mix a little fine sand in and painted some old hammer handles for gripping. It has stepped ahead of duct tape for me on my handy mans list.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Mar 16, 2007)

^ ya, i have a container in the truck, toolbox, backpack, and hone....great stff, but daaaamn that stuff reeks of nasty solvents eh?  

for the guy looking to get the knots out, here is a Marlinspike:





, it s a round pointy thing that can be inserted into the tightest of knots to work them loose.


----------



## begleytree (Mar 16, 2007)

SRT, always heard that called a bosuns pick, and yeah, untying knots is what it was designed to do. 
gotta second the guy who said to use the right knot to begin with. nothing worse than fooling around untying ax knots (as in need an ax to untie them)
-Ralph


----------



## SRT-Tech (Mar 16, 2007)

bosuns pick? neat, i've never heard that name, although it does make sense.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Mar 17, 2007)

Get your felling hammer and carefully beat heck out of the knot in differnt areas. My favourite 4 inch line got a knot in it that was tightened thanks to a 30 tonne forestry digger screwing up on an ugly job we were on. I have to get out my big hammer out for that.

I dont know if using the hammer is the smartest way but I have yet to damage a rope or find a better way.


----------



## MrRecurve (Mar 19, 2007)

Theres no situation where a bowline in one form or another cannot be used. Its not called the "undoers knot" for nothing.


----------

